# An alternative to Box Spring



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Purchasing a second hand good bedroom set can be very expensive; the main reason is that most sets on the market besides the included furniture they include for the bed only a metal frame & casters where you set your box spring / mattress but the mattress / box spring is not included and these babies alone can set you back more than $1200 new for a half decent set (I wouldn’t consider used).

To cut down my cost I thought to build my own frame where the mattress will rest and get away from purchasing a box spring. The idea came up from a bedroom set I already have for many years and it does not have a box spring; it has a platform where you lay your mattress on top and that is all. Besides the savings, this kind of set up also offers the advantage that you can make the height of your mattress to whatever you want plus there is no dust accumulation under the bed which sometimes is difficult to vacuum.

I had to make two of these; one for a queen size bed and one for a double size bed. For the queen size bed the material used to make the frame (39”x 68”) to support the platform is 1/2" MDF and the material for the platform (63”x 82”) is 5/8” MDF. I used one sheet of 1/2” MDF for the frame and three sheets of 5/8” MDF for the platform. The materials cost was approximately $110.00 which is pretty good if you consider that a queen size box spring can easily cost $600 or more.

For the double bed size the material used to make the frame (32”x 64”) to support the platform is 1/2" MDF and the material for the platform (56”x 78”) is 5/8” MDF. I used one sheet of 1/2” MDF for the frame and two sheets of 5/8” MDF for the platform. The materials cost was approximately $80.00.

The attached pictures shows some of the details


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks a first class job to me Nicolas.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Pictures 1 and 6 threw me for a loop. It looked like an optical illusion because the platforms appear to be floating or something.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

You are right Paulo, that is because the frame under the platform is only 39"x 68" and the platform is 63"x 82". You have to bend down to see the supporting frame or be far away.

This is another advantage of this setup. Neat and clean


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicolas your work is very inspiring. Beautiful!


----------

